# Pics and Stories



## kkelly

Alright boys,

Let's here how you guys up near the border are doing after opening weekend. I just moved away from SE, ND and miss the goose hunting like crazy. Post up some pics and let me reminisce the good ole days!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Didn't take any pics but we shot 23 for 4 of us. It was good to get out but had some BS drama which unfortunately is too typical this time of year. Someone setup in our posted field that we had permission for....someone setup 175 yards away in the next field to run our traffic. uke: But what do ya do. Still was fun to pull the trigger and we caught a lot of fish in the afternoon.


----------



## jwdinius1

tale of 2 days, put the new 8 bird limit to use on opener as 3 of us knocked down our 24, today was a different story, birds wanted nothing to do with the decoys and flew off several different directions from the roost only managed to fanagle 11 to the ground with some piss poor shooting from myself. All in all an average weekend with both days seeing some birds working very well to the decoys and others giving us the middle "feather". :beer: felt dam good to be in the spread again however. on a side note absolutely watched my 5yr old lab not miss a beat over the offseaon and "pile drive" a giant after a nice 200 yrd retrieve and the bird running towards him flapping his wings!!


----------



## Sask hunter

Sounds good so far. Keep em coming


----------



## matta812

We went out opening morning and wacked 48 pretty fast. Sunday morning was a different story as three of us only got eight but the first group swung to my side and I knocked down four with three shots. Birds were pretty leary on sunday morning. Jerky from sat morning tastes pretty darn good though.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Friend scouted Friday evening and only saw one flock in the air and didn't find a single field. So I trained the dog all weekend instead. Three more weeks and I may finally get the urge to whack some honkers...


----------



## duckp

First day was easy.Last 2 days with youngsters not quite as easy but the smiles are worth it.


----------



## goosehunternd

We shot 15 sat morning and a band, Sunday we got 37 by 7:30 Fun watching a kid with a 20 gauge knock birds down both mornings, birds worked perfectly both days.


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Just a hunch but im guessing that bird wasn't banded in Nd. Looks like you all had a good opening weekend.


----------



## goosehunternd

Banded in Nebraska '09 it was to young to fly


----------



## kkelly

Nothing like hearing stories of a good time with the youngens. It's awesome to see those pics! It gets my blood pumping! Keep em coming!! :sniper:


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

goosehunternd said:


> We shot 15 sat morning and a band


4th band drawing in a row that I have lost.... :bop:

still awesome to get out and go tho!


----------



## J.D.

Nice going guys! Quit shooting our bands! JK :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

First bird of the year had a band. Banded in 2010 young of the year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

blhunter3 said:


> First bird of the year had a band. Banded in 2010 young of the year.


Where was it banded?

I got 3 honker bands last fall - all banded in ND.


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Chris you must of shot 3 of the 30 the state banded. Ok maybe im wrong but it really seems like nd game and fish doesn't do very much banding.


----------



## ZackC

Shot 44 monday morning first flock had 8 birds, dropped all 8.


----------



## Quackkills9

ZackC said:


> Shot 44 monday morning first flock had 8 birds, dropped all 8.


well for 7 shooters x 3 shots...right? thats 21 shots, shouldn't be too hard! Nice pile anyhow :beer: lookin forward to MN opener

edit: typo on my math


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Only had about a hundred birds using the field but luckily the 4 of us took advantage of the smaller flocks. ended up with our 32 by 715. 2nd day we couldnt find any other harvested fields. Past couple days have been watching last years black fields with small numbers in them. Finally starting to take some wheat and barley off in eastern ND. Can't wait for the birds to group up.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Oh Wetland Warriors...you're young, so I suppose flashing "shockers" and "west-side" symbols is still the cool thing to do.

Some day you'll figure out something as simple as a smile will get you much more positive responses...unless that's not what you were going for :-?

Gangsta goose hunters...yup...it's that time of year again... :roll:

By the way, good work on the hunt. Looks like it might have been fun, although it's tough to tell by your faces :wink:


----------



## kkelly

Not to jack my own thread but....

I wish I had the balls enough for me and my friends to create our own waterfowl hunting gang, buy black hoodies with our gang name on it, then flash my homemade gang signs over a bunch of dead birds! Man wouldn't that be the coolest!? I guess I just don't have the balls for that though. I guess maybe I'm not cool enough. I guess maybe its not cool enough to just put some hard work into scouting, setting up, shooting, and tearing down. I guess I'm just not cool enough, nor will I ever be. Oh well. But hey, I guess that whenever I'm walking through a real hood in California or something I won't get shot for throwing up my waterfowl hunting homemade gang signs.

Kids, go have fun, but seriously, quite thinking your all tough because you can fool a bunch of birds into flying into your "super cool" spread and shooting them from 15 yards away. Join the Marines or something and then tell me how tough you are, then I might actually believe you.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

When I saw that picture I thought Oh boy here we go. Go easy on them guys they are young. They do look ridiculous in that picture though. uke:


----------



## Duckslayer100

SDOutdoorsman said:


> When I saw that picture I thought Oh boy here we go. Go easy on them guys they are young. They do look ridiculous in that picture though. uke:


Kinda how I felt... No need to jump down their throats. They're green behind the gills yet. ON that note, Waterfowl Warriors, please refer to ZackK's inaugural post to see the kinds of photos that generally garner positive responses. Notice anything? (Hint:  )
I'm still trying to figure out how the gangsta waterfowler thing started...is that another deal we can blame on Jeff Foiles?!?! :wink:


----------



## teamextrema

I'm guessing that the fifth person taking the picture wasn't you moms... Im sure they would be very impressed with you boys.

Maybe try a decoy "backdrop" next time. Atleast you guys smacked them. :beer:


----------



## duckp

Last 2 mornings.One pretty 'slow' one but still a happy lab,girl,sportswriter and friend.


----------



## Duckslayer100

DuckP, nicely done :beer:


----------



## kkelly

DuckP Good looking pics! It looks like you guys are having some fun!

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## Benjamin10

Wetland Warriors said:


> Only had about a hundred birds using the field but luckily the 4 of us took advantage of the smaller flocks. ended up with our 32 by 715. 2nd day we couldnt find any other harvested fields. Past couple days have been watching last years black fields with small numbers in them. Finally starting to take some wheat and barley off in eastern ND. Can't wait for the birds to group up.


 :shake: .... all I can say is wowsers wtf is going on :withstupid:


----------



## huntingtim08

First of all nice pics everyone

As for the wetland worriors deal "WOW" this is one of the main reasons I'm afraid of posting pics. If those guys want to go out there and hunt and do there own thing there own way let them do it. Looks like they had a successfull hunt and I give them a big thumbs up for that. And Im sure they atleat had a little fun. :wink:

Keep the pics coming 
Even though after people see this thread they probly wont want to post anymore :eyeroll:


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Hey guys, thanks for the compliments but who the hell said you can't make hunting fun? And by the way what ever moron said " what ever happened to putting in a little hard work scouting and such", you should know we had 2 members of our hunting party scouting for 5 days straight before this hunt. We spend the night infront of almost every field to secure it and we make sure we do it right. Apologies to those who get offended by us having some fun doing what we love.


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Benjamin10 said:


> Wetland Warriors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only had about a hundred birds using the field but luckily the 4 of us took advantage of the smaller flocks. ended up with our 32 by 715. 2nd day we couldnt find any other harvested fields. Past couple days have been watching last years black fields with small numbers in them. Finally starting to take some wheat and barley off in eastern ND. Can't wait for the birds to group up.
> 
> 
> 
> :shake: .... all I can say is wowsers wtf is going on :withstupid:
Click to expand...

this thread is pics and stories. I put up a picture and told our story, i'm trying to help out others getting ready for the hunt *******.


----------



## templey_41

OH boy!

Some great pis some not so tasteful pics. okay just one not so tasteful, and you wonder why we are often under attack by antihunters? Case in point.

Last year I gave some kids a quick education in how one is to a be a respectful hunter. They learned real quick to follow the laws(ie shooting past legal light) and to respect the land and the landowner( ie not whipping chittys in the field and not palcing decoys on property that they didn't have permission to hunt?my uncles land).

So Wetland Warriors, no more shocker signs. Tastless and you look ridiculous. Take the picture thats fine but please dont post them. No one wants to see you flashing your shocker sign over your harvested birds. This does nothing for the sport and makes all of us hunters look bad. 2nd its okay to wear face paint, but please take it off before you leave the field, third please don't wear your blood splattered clothes in public. Again tasteless and makes us look like a bunch of barbarians. Not saying you did the last two but if someone doesn't tell you now you may think its cool the rest of your life.


----------



## jonesy12

Wetland Warriors said:


> Only had about a hundred birds using the field but luckily the 4 of us took advantage of the smaller flocks. ended up with our 32 by 715. 2nd day we couldnt find any other harvested fields. Past couple days have been watching last years black fields with small numbers in them. Finally starting to take some wheat and barley off in eastern ND. Can't wait for the birds to group up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
PICTURE IS 100% PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wetland Warriors

All the sudden we're horrible people who are a disgrace and disrespectful. All that from a picture. fyi we're all doing something different as to make two "W"s with our hands. (wetland warriors). We take pride in the hunt and we do not disrespect anyone. Sorry to hear about your uncle's experience but thats something we would never do in a million years. Our father's also taught us to always be respectful to hunters and land owners. We are all members of DU pay our share out of broke budgets to help the wetlands. If your too uptight to get a laugh at our picture I feel bad for you and hope you can eventually find joy in something other than raining down on our pride and joy.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Wetland Warriors said:


> All the sudden we're horrible people who are a disgrace and disrespectful. All that from a picture. fyi we're all doing something different as to make two "W"s with our hands. (wetland warriors). We take pride in the hunt and we do not disrespect anyone. Sorry to hear about your uncle's experience but thats something we would never do in a million years. Our father's also taught us to always be respectful to hunters and land owners. We are all members of DU pay our share out of broke budgets to help the wetlands. If your too uptight to get a laugh at our picture I feel bad for you and hope you can eventually find joy in something other than raining down on our pride and joy.


Do you guys use Foiles Calls??? Might wanna strap their logo up there next time! Jeff would be proud.

If you would have taken a normal picture then there would be no one making fun of you guys. I you find ganster poses "fun" then I guess you better refrain from posting your pictures. If you were really having fun you would think there would be smiles on your faces!


----------



## huntingtim08

Ok guys can we give wetland warriors a break. Just because you see a picture of younger gentlemen doing something that you dont usually see in pictures doesnt mean that they are horrible hunters and outdoorsmen.


templey_41 said:


> OH boy!
> 
> Some great pis some not so tasteful pics. okay just one not so tasteful, and you wonder why we are often under attack by antihunters? Case in point.
> 
> Last year I gave some kids a quick education in how one is to a be a respectful hunter. They learned real quick to follow the laws(ie shooting past legal light) and to respect the land and the landowner( ie not whipping chittys in the field and not palcing decoys on property that they didn't have permission to hunt?my uncles land).


So out of one picture your saying that these young gentlemen dont know how to respect landowners and other hunters and dont know the ethics?? Come on guys do you have nothign better to do than rip on one picture posted online. Like wetland warriors said this thread is pics and stories and thats exactly what they did, if you dont like the pic keep all the hateful comments to yourself thats not setting a good example for the other youngesters either. Being rude and calling these guys out online doesnt make you any better than them. I love ALL the pics and stories of the early season success so far, keep them coming!


----------



## huntingtim08

This is the picture from our opening day. Birds didnt decoy as well as we would have wanted but we did have a great time and ended the hunt with 16 birds on the ground.


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Hey you are all right, i'm the mistaken one. It is very important to be heart attack serious 110% of the time. Joking is not for hunting. And yes teamflightstoppers we find the serious poses funny. 
Everyone, don't worry we did take some pictures smiling too for those who can't handle anything else.


----------



## templey_41

Wetland Warriors said:


> Hey you are all right, i'm the mistaken one. It is very important to be heart attack serious 110% of the time. Joking is not for hunting. And yes teamflightstoppers we find the serious poses funny.
> Everyone, don't worry we did take some pictures smiling too for those who can't handle anything else.


Great picture!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## templey_41

huntingtim08 said:


> So out of one picture your saying that these young gentlemen dont know how to respect landowners and other hunters and dont know the ethics?? Come on guys do you have nothign better to do than rip on one picture posted online. Like wetland warriors said this thread is pics and stories and thats exactly what they did, if you dont like the pic keep all the hateful comments to yourself thats not setting a good example for the other youngesters either. Being rude and calling these guys out online doesnt make you any better than them. I love ALL the pics and stories of the early season success so far, keep them coming!


what i was trying to say is that I wish someone would have told or showed the kids before I had too. Hence thats why I was telling Wetland warrior before they learned the hard way which is what happened to the kids I had an encounter with. They ended up getting kicked off the property.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Wetland Warriors said:


> Hey you are all right, i'm the mistaken one. It is very important to be heart attack serious 110% of the time. Joking is not for hunting. And yes teamflightstoppers we find the serious poses funny.
> Everyone, don't worry we did take some pictures smiling too for those who can't handle anything else.


That is a great picture. Looks like a great way to start off the season!! Keep at it.

However,

Wetland Warriors, no one is saying that waterfowl hunting is supposed to be serious, no fun, straight frowning pictures. The picture with the Shocker makes you guys look like tools there is no other way around it. Regardless of the time and effort you put into the scouting, shooting abilities, decoy placement, when you get on an online forum and throw the Shocker symbol around and try to act like your some hardcore waterfowl hunting gang it isn't going to be received very well. Do you even know what the shocker means? I'm guessing you do, and if you do, what does it have to do with hunting at all? By no means am I saying your disrespectful, law breaking, or inconsiderate.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

:beer:


----------



## templey_41

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> SD Honkers 53 honkers 8 guys all on film....previous day hunt on film as well


Awesome! Way to put the hurt on em. Now lets see that VIDEO! I need some new material to keep me going for two more weeks.


----------



## Duckslayer04

They probably had to google what shocker meant.....time to grow up.


----------



## slough pumper

FYI folks, don't let the number of post fool you. I lost all my passwords and had to re-register since my memory sucks (Cyber street cred....  ).

I have an opinion to spout off on this thread.

I first and foremost appreciate all who posted stories and pics for the rest of us to see - kudos.

For the WW who gansta'd up on a pose - no biggie, I clowned around w/ my buddies at that age too. Who cares, I figured it was just goofin around (I'd hope they weren't seriously acting like tough guys, but who cares...)

For the other 'Pro's' jumping down their throats and bragging about heaping piles and 'got it on film' and practically apologizing for not SMASHING or CRUSHING at least 50 birds every time out...... YOU are the folks giving us all a black eye in a Foiles-like manner IMO!!!

I abosolutely hate the 7-12 man poses w/ a huge white trailer in the back ground! Lame and overdone.

How about the CLOSEUPS of buddies holding a couple, showing bands off, arm around the dog, etc..??..
Maybe a lake or grove in the background. Heck I can't even tell my year to year pics apart when we just piled them all up on the blind in the wheat field....

Am i glad guys are rackin and stacking - on the management side, absolutely, but to make that the focus of so many threads is missing the point IMO. Lets show some great hunts, we all enjoy the stories and pics, but to throw out a bunch of feather piles and feel the need to apologize if our pile isn't as big as others,,, that is not why I hunt. No I'm not jealous and yes, I have pile pictures myself.

I guess I'm just fed up w/ all the Chad Beldings and Jeff Foiles that gotta have 'the look' and trailer, and hoodie.

They buy all the fake bands or worry that 
-'although I shot 83 birds in 22 minutes w/ 13 buddies out of my triple axle trailer, that dang ND Game and Fish should band more birds so I can look as cool as some clown on TV shooting park birds grouped up near a metro refuge in Illinois...'

that's not what my dad taught me about hunting (whether he actually said it or just demonstrated it...)
- sunrises, good friends, God's gifts, hard work, have fun!, patience, be thankful when rewarded, appreciate the good times w/ buddies (including the four legged kind!) 
- and one aspect often lacking now adays,,, be respectful of other hunters - when that's not happening we are ruining our sport ( we all care to varying degrees, but should all respect the sport and each other)

- my favorite waterfowling memory *************************************************
>> - my late uncle Harvey bragging on the way to the lake in the dark 45 mile drive, that he had one big sandwich w/ homemade bread, onion, braunschwiegert, horseradish mustard, and cheese! He was more interested in crackin into that bad boy than if the mallards would decoy. Well when the 1st light action slowed, he naturally suggested that we bust out some coffee and lunch. Like always, as soon as he unwrapped the tinfoil on the super sandwich, my dad did the squat and reached for the call (hunter reaction...) and said, "mallards out front!"

Harvey set his stink bomb on the bench seat behind him and reached for his Browning Square back. Right when it was about 'go' time, Harv let out a [email protected]!%(!! and we naturally all turned and asked 'what?',

but it was obvious that Red, my dad's 130 pound Chessie had developed a taste for German stink also, and inhalled the prize in one gulp! I still smile and chuckle when I type this today and that was in the early 80's... to me, that is classic stuff and I couldn't even tell you if the mallards even got shot at.?.?


----------



## zwohl

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=864125 :beer:


----------



## duckp

Here's a 'field of dreams' pic and story.(hope we don't get criticized for the 'thumbs up' celebration).Hopefully we all find a few of those magical fields every year but regardless,this was one of them.One of those that when you're done you can sit there and just watch the magic continue.Ducks,geese,the works continuing to work the field.
A possibly helpful side story here though.I found the field the night before and the neighbor girl in the pic had her father help us get on.We set up the next morning and they started coming.Coming to about 80 yds and then flaring off.We looked,tinkered,agonized over what was wrong and finally we just picked up about a dozen in one side wing of our simple 'V' and moved them behind us forming a second small group back there.Voila!!!!Flock after flock right into our faces.Sometimes even in magical fields,little things can make a big difference. 
Note the fact this young ladies father helped us gain access.Just another of many reasons to take kids hunting!Try it if you haven't.Likely the best trips of your year.


----------



## gundogguru

Wetland Warriors Don't let these guys get to ya'll. I'm a tattooed old fart and think you guys rock. Damn nice smack down. Keep up the good work. I would hunt with you guys any time..


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

slough pumper said:


> FYI folks, don't let the number of post fool you. I lost all my passwords and had to re-register since my memory sucks (Cyber street cred....  ).
> 
> I have an opinion to spout off on this thread.
> 
> I first and foremost appreciate all who posted stories and pics for the rest of us to see - kudos.
> 
> For the WW who gansta'd up on a pose - no biggie, I clowned around w/ my buddies at that age too. Who cares, I figured it was just goofin around (I'd hope they weren't seriously acting like tough guys, but who cares...)
> 
> For the other 'Pro's' jumping down their throats and bragging about heaping piles and 'got it on film' and practically apologizing for not SMASHING or CRUSHING at least 50 birds every time out...... YOU are the folks giving us all a black eye in a Foiles-like manner IMO!!!
> 
> I abosolutely hate the 7-12 man poses w/ a huge white trailer in the back ground! Lame and overdone.
> 
> How about the CLOSEUPS of buddies holding a couple, showing bands off, arm around the dog, etc..??..
> Maybe a lake or grove in the background. Heck I can't even tell my year to year pics apart when we just piled them all up on the blind in the wheat field....
> 
> Am i glad guys are rackin and stacking - on the management side, absolutely, but to make that the focus of so many threads is missing the point IMO. Lets show some great hunts, we all enjoy the stories and pics, but to throw out a bunch of feather piles and feel the need to apologize if our pile isn't as big as others,,, that is not why I hunt. No I'm not jealous and yes, I have pile pictures myself.
> 
> I guess I'm just fed up w/ all the Chad Beldings and Jeff Foiles that gotta have 'the look' and trailer, and hoodie.
> 
> They buy all the fake bands or worry that
> -'although I shot 83 birds in 22 minutes w/ 13 buddies out of my triple axle trailer, that dang ND Game and Fish should band more birds so I can look as cool as some clown on TV shooting park birds grouped up near a metro refuge in Illinois...'
> 
> that's not what my dad taught me about hunting (whether he actually said it or just demonstrated it...)
> - sunrises, good friends, God's gifts, hard work, have fun!, patience, be thankful when rewarded, appreciate the good times w/ buddies (including the four legged kind!)
> - and one aspect often lacking now adays,,, be respectful of other hunters - when that's not happening we are ruining our sport ( we all care to varying degrees, but should all respect the sport and each other)
> 
> - my favorite waterfowling memory *************************************************
> >> - my late uncle Harvey bragging on the way to the lake in the dark 45 mile drive, that he had one big sandwich w/ homemade bread, onion, braunschwiegert, horseradish mustard, and cheese! He was more interested in crackin into that bad boy than if the mallards would decoy. Well when the 1st light action slowed, he naturally suggested that we bust out some coffee and lunch. Like always, as soon as he unwrapped the tinfoil on the super sandwich, my dad did the squat and reached for the call (hunter reaction...) and said, "mallards out front!"
> 
> Harvey set his stink bomb on the bench seat behind him and reached for his Browning Square back. Right when it was about 'go' time, Harv let out a [email protected]!%(!! and we naturally all turned and asked 'what?',
> 
> but it was obvious that Red, my dad's 130 pound Chessie had developed a taste for German stink also, and inhalled the prize in one gulp! I still smile and chuckle when I type this today and that was in the early 80's... to me, that is classic stuff and I couldn't even tell you if the mallards even got shot at.?.?


Good Memories and a pretty good addition but FYI if you got a problem with other people on here then i would shut your mouth you said you were sick of other people shooting others down or trying to be too cool????? this is what people enjoy...if you ever shot 40+ geese you would be proud of it...early season or not it isnt easy to do what some of these guys on here have done and then to be brought down by all the haters........this thread is pics and stories.......keep your d*** problems and opinions to yourself and we will all be better off.......i believe we didnt ask for your opinion and im pretty sure alot of people on this fourm and thread agree with me


----------



## goosehunternd

We managed 33 this am, had another group set up after us in the same field and they shot 50, no wind this am birds worked ok


----------



## goose_man

Me and my buddies went out last weekend and both saturday and sunday this weekend. First morning we got 17 next 8 and then this morning 9. All three outings we had a really had time getting the birds to finish. They never flaired they just didnt want to finish. Im wondering if anyone else has had this problem. Each time was in a feild that we had very good cover and plenty of decoys. If anyone has any tips or tricks that you have tried when having this same problem and would like to share it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## templey_41

goose_man said:


> Me and my buddies went out last weekend and both saturday and sunday this weekend. First morning we got 17 next 8 and then this morning 9. All three outings we had a really had time getting the birds to finish. They never flaired they just didnt want to finish. Im wondering if anyone else has had this problem. Each time was in a feild that we had very good cover and plenty of decoys. If anyone has any tips or tricks that you have tried when having this same problem and would like to share it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


maybe too many decoys? Or else put the spread in family groups and spread the groups out but still within shooting range. thats all i got


----------



## templey_41

goosehunternd said:


> We managed 33 this am, had another group set up after us in the same field and they shot 50, no wind this am birds worked ok


way to do some work! Was there crack in that field?


----------



## Duckslayer100

Well here's my meager contribution. Piss-poor scouting on my part and some lackluster shooting resulted in two birds down. But I did kill a nest raider before it had a chance to spray our dogs, and both GWPs (only 15 months old) got to retrieve their first geese! So, in my eyes, it was certainly a successful hunt :beer:


----------



## kkelly

Duckslayer100 successful hunt indeed! Those are some handsome looking dogs and some giant but dead geese!! Great job! Keep em coming!


----------



## kruger08k

I like the pics taken in that split second when the birds figure it out
















This was my first hunt in SD, I just moved in from Iowa a couple weeks ago and let me tell you-this place kicks ***! If anybody ever needs a new SDSU student to carry in some decoys, tune a duck call, or just shoot the breeze with let me know!


----------



## drjongy

Wetland Warriors said:


> Hey you are all right, i'm the mistaken one. It is very important to be heart attack serious 110% of the time. Joking is not for hunting. And yes teamflightstoppers we find the serious poses funny.
> Everyone, don't worry we did take some pictures smiling too for those who can't handle anything else.


  :lol:  :lol: :rollin:

Good job WW....I like to see you taking it in stride and not stooping to some people's level. Great comeback picture!!!!


----------



## XFactor

I have been out a few times with some success and having a great time doing it!!! Favorite Part is watching my Dog do what he loves to do the most!! :beer:


----------



## kkelly

Awesome pix Xfactor! Love the pics of the dog working! Great looking spread! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## hardcoredecs

Heres one from sodak. Been a very frustrating season, find a field full of birds the night before then they never show up the next morning. Geuss thats early season hunting at its finest!


----------



## OBSESSED

Awesome pics everyone! Do people always cut eachother down on here amd "teach lessons"? Here's a thought..."watch your own bobber". Can't wait to see more awesome pics of folks puttin the smack down!


----------



## J.D.

Nice pics and stories, keep em coming! :beer:


----------



## duckp

My last hunt of the SoDak early season.A great ending-two very happy young hunters and a lab who had just made some great retrieves!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Wetland Warriors said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the compliments but who the hell said you can't make hunting fun? And by the way what ever moron said " what ever happened to putting in a little hard work scouting and such", you should know we had 2 members of our hunting party scouting for 5 days straight before this hunt. We spend the night infront of almost every field to secure it and we make sure we do it right. Apologies to those who get offended by us having some fun doing what we love.


I have plenty of pics throwing up WESTSIDE. *#@$ 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## take'em down

Been having a great early season so far


----------



## dsm16428

Chris Hustad said:


> Wetland Warriors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, thanks for the compliments but who the hell said you can't make hunting fun? And by the way what ever moron said " what ever happened to putting in a little hard work scouting and such", you should know we had 2 members of our hunting party scouting for 5 days straight before this hunt. We spend the night infront of almost every field to secure it and we make sure we do it right. Apologies to those who get offended by us having some fun doing what we love.
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of pics throwing up WESTSIDE. *#@$ 'em if they can't take a joke.
Click to expand...

That's just it Chris, These kids make a JOKE and everyone goes all internet police on em! Hunting is FUN. Why not have some fun with the stuff associated with it?! My first pic this year is gonna be funny as a POINT. Let's see how many "goose hunters" on here tear it down...the shocker was a bit much tho. JK. :thumb: Nobody wants to know know what you do to the geese after the hunt! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## kkelly

I wanna see some more pictures guys!! So far they're awesome!!


----------



## goose_man

My pals and I went out Sunday morning and ended up getting 23. Our best day ever and to make it better we took our first banded goose. I truly memorable day!


----------



## J.D.

Nice going Goose-Man. Did you find out where the banded bird was from? :beer:


----------



## goose_man

No not yet will let ya know when we find out.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Nice work goose_man! Looks like those ffd's worked for ya! :thumb:


----------



## kkelly

Anyone have any good pics or stories from the last few weeks?


----------



## chop_05

Saturday night 3 of us shot 15 birds and sunday morning 4 of us shot 26 birds. Birds were pretty wary, but there were a lot in the area so we got a lot of chances. Sunday we were taking pictures around 10am with our birds all belly up and a flock wanted in so we got in our blinds and shot 4 more. We didn't mind having to retake the pictures.


----------



## ruger1

Wetland Warriors said:


> Only had about a hundred birds using the field but luckily the 4 of us took advantage of the smaller flocks. ended up with our 32 by 715. 2nd day we couldnt find any other harvested fields. Past couple days have been watching last years black fields with small numbers in them. Finally starting to take some wheat and barley off in eastern ND. Can't wait for the birds to group up.


PROSTAFFERS! :laugh:


----------



## hardcoredecs

Heres a couple from last weekend. First band of the year. Goose was 6+ years old and was shot less than 2 miles away from where it was banded in 2005.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

*SoDak Sept. 11th Honker Hunt* 
Needless to say we had a great hunt. 16 on the ground by 7:45 with 8 shy of our limit. Thanks to my buddies who werent locked and loaded for the first bunch that came in. And also for not being able to hit a broad side of a barn :rollin: :rollin: J/K fellas, we all had a blast and it was a fantastic hunt with the Honkers working the decoys awsome. All I can say is the new Bigfoot B2's worked flawlessly and pulled the geese within 5-10 yds of our blinds. GLA this season waterfowl hunting :beer:


----------



## dndhomes

Why are so many people worried about how everyone else hunts ,dresses ,takes pictures.Just kids being kids.I guess when every person first started hunting it whas all about the sunrise and the beuty of nature. It comes with time.To all of the hunting ambassadors ,animal rights actavists don't care if you were face paint or camo clothing,they don't what you to kill animals period.The " black eye" caused to the sport by Jeff Foiles ,most nonwaterfowl hunters have no idea of who he is or what he did.


----------



## duckp

My buddy Rascal(my lab)and I decided to try a field this morn we had been told was 'too open cause the stubble was chiseled;too nice out;geese too pressured/hunted;etc.
Well instead of the usual I just took old WW2 brown/black weathered burlap strips,burrowed in and sat back to see what happened.Good things happened!!!  A very happy lab.High tech isn't always the answer.


----------



## templey_41

duckp said:


> My buddy Rascal(my lab)and I decided to try a field this morn we had been told was 'too open cause the stubble was chiseled;too nice out;geese too pressured/hunted;etc.
> Well instead of the usual I just took old WW2 brown/black weathered burlap strips,burrowed in and sat back to see what happened.Good things happened!!!  A very happy lab.High tech isn't always the answer.


Way to improvise. Gotta love it when simplicity wins out!


----------



## duckp

Another dream morning.Buddy and I done in 45 minutes.Sat there outside the blinds drinking coffee and watching them continue to come in.We did have a huge spread though,for us that is.70 dekes of assorted flavors-some flocked,most not.
Location,location,location.His dog has good taste and refused to sit next to me.


----------



## J.D.

Nice hunt! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Grass on the blind looks good


----------



## N.F.A.T

Back from our early season hunt, and had a great time. Day 1, we shot 5 birds in a tough field with limited scouting, overall pretty happy with the day. Day 2 was very tough, had a great field picked out but only put 1 bird on the ground. Day 3 was a dream morning, had a great field and the birds worked wonderfully. Shot a 3 person limit in a little less than an hour. We had a new hunter with us on her first goose hunt and she did great, another hunter hooked on the sport! Can't wait for October!


----------



## duckp

Wow,what a great Youth Opener!This young lady is something.When the lil 20 speaks,things fall.Her limit of malls and a drake woodie took nearly 2 hours but that was cause its VERY tough to pick drakes yet-especially in overcast and strong wind.Our law this year allowed me to help a bit with the geese but it sure wouldn't have been necessary.One of my favorite hunts of all time.Must have had over a hundred 'yes-no's'passed between blinds as to whether it was a drake or hen.At one point our dekes were literally crawling with malls.Sweet!
Youth-the future of our sport!!!!!!


----------



## bleevb

Very cool duckp. Thanks for sharing and thanks for passing it on to the youth!


----------



## Sask hunter

Awesome hunt. I know this doesn't affect me here but during your youth season the kids should not have to pick drakes by law. Remebering we are trying to get the youth to love the sport and one thing youth like is lots of shooting, having the drake law doesn't really allow that to happen.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Sask hunter said:


> Awesome hunt. I know this doesn't affect me here but during your youth season the kids should not have to pick drakes by law. Remebering we are trying to get the youth to love the sport and one thing youth like is lots of shooting, having the drake law doesn't really allow that to happen.


While shooting is great, the youth hunt is also the perfect time to teach * hunter ethics and conservation*. What better time to learn about why targeting drakes is important, and that killing is not what hunting is all about? If you want your kid to do a lot of shooting, bring him out to the trap range.


----------



## duckp

Yeh,actually I think they likely learn a lot by having to hold off.(at first i didn't)Duck ID,good discussions about the future,conservation,affect of CRP loss,etc.
I learn something nearly every time I take kids as well.For instance,the next morning it was raining and I thought it would be better to have her stand in standing corn with the dekes in a chiseled field vs laying in a wet blind.Nope,a mistake cause the corn was so high it made it very difficult for her to shoot.Result=she shot poorly and I'm afraid her confidence got rattled pretty good.Rain won't stop her,she wanted to go regardless,but in hindsight I screwed up.
We got wet,cold,but still had fun-and her father took us to town for a BIG breakfast afterward.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

NIce youth Hunt! i was able to make it out in the cold and wind last sat. and get a few honkers. setup on the edge of a alfalfa field and chopped corn field. the geese had been sitting there for two days prior. so we got setup and they came but to our surprise they didnt want anything to do with our decoys. couldnt figure it out setup them up the same way that they were sitting the night before and they didnt want anything to do with us. first flock landed short about 80 yards and the next two landed short also about 200 yards away from the dekes so we scared them off and the next flock at least looked at us which we were able to pull 3 out of there. after that flock left had a loner surprise us when we went out to pick the geese and we were able to scratch him in to. went to pick up the first three and then headed over to get the loner that almost hit my blind and sure enough it was banded! got the first band of the year under our belt now. but of coarse two of us shot at him at the same time since we hadnt shot to well earlier didnt want him to get away  and i drew the long straw on him :******: but great hunt no the less and broke the ice early this season.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

kruger08k said:


> I like the pics taken in that split second when the birds figure it out


^^^^This one takes the cake!

I haven't taken any action shots yet but here are a couple fun ones.


----------



## quackhead01

Not too bad of an Early Season.....


----------



## DD_lessers

second weekend we had five people and we shot 40 geese and had one land right in our friends blind


----------



## Buck25

Wetland Warriors said:


> Only had about a hundred birds using the field but luckily the 4 of us took advantage of the smaller flocks. ended up with our 32 by 715. 2nd day we couldnt find any other harvested fields. Past couple days have been watching last years black fields with small numbers in them. Finally starting to take some wheat and barley off in eastern ND. Can't wait for the birds to group up.


If this picture is a joke i gotta hand it to you guys hahaha my group likes to make hero shots like this all the time. I really hope that picture was a joke cuz it is WAY over the top!


----------



## 3.5BBB

In defense of the Wetland Warriors, I have hunted with these young kids more than once, and have known them their whole lives. You won't find more respectable, professional and serious hunters than these kids. They ask permission for land, offer some of their kill to the landowner, and never leave a field without making sure that every empty casing and any garbage is completely picked up! These BS "Gang Signs" that everyone is crying about.....quit pouting, take a step back and you might be able to learn from these kids. The "flash", if anyone had a brain to do the math, stands for WW, Wetland Warriors. I was not to keen on it, and expressed my displeasure with them, until they explained what it stood for....nothing other than Wetland Warriors....no "loyalty", or "symbolism" other than the small group of guys that carry the WW in their heart, for hunting. There is no gang-anything in these kids. So, for those of you jumping to conclusions, you've missed the 'X' by a LONG, LONG shot! I can only hope that any of you public forum bashers will be so lucky as to meet these kids. You will quickly find the error in your prejudgment of a picture of a great morning hunt. These kids are out in the field at 3:00am or earlier....hardly "gang-related" activity. Case Closed!

WW, keep posting pics, and please let me hunt with you guys again soon. You all BETTER still have my number!


----------



## the professor

3.5BBB said:


> In defense of the Wetland Warriors, I have hunted with these young kids more than once, and have known them their whole lives. You won't find more respectable, professional and serious hunters than these kids. They ask permission for land, offer some of their kill to the landowner, and never leave a field without making sure that every empty casing and any garbage is completely picked up! These BS "Gang Signs" that everyone is crying about.....quit pouting, take a step back and you might be able to learn from these kids. The "flash", if anyone had a brain to do the math, stands for WW, Wetland Warriors. I was not to keen on it, and expressed my displeasure with them, until they explained what it stood for....nothing other than Wetland Warriors....no "loyalty", or "symbolism" other than the small group of guys that carry the WW in their heart, for hunting. There is no gang-anything in these kids. So, for those of you jumping to conclusions, you've missed the 'X' by a LONG, LONG shot! I can only hope that any of you public forum bashers will be so lucky as to meet these kids. You will quickly find the error in your prejudgment of a picture of a great morning hunt. These kids are out in the field at 3:00am or earlier....hardly "gang-related" activity. Case Closed!
> 
> WW, keep posting pics, and please let me hunt with you guys again soon. You all BETTER still have my number!


You've got something on your nose...
:lol:


----------



## huntingtim08

3.5BBB said:


> In defense of the Wetland Warriors, I have hunted with these young kids more than once, and have known them their whole lives. You won't find more respectable, professional and serious hunters than these kids. They ask permission for land, offer some of their kill to the landowner, and never leave a field without making sure that every empty casing and any garbage is completely picked up! These BS "Gang Signs" that everyone is crying about.....quit pouting, take a step back and you might be able to learn from these kids. The "flash", if anyone had a brain to do the math, stands for WW, Wetland Warriors. I was not to keen on it, and expressed my displeasure with them, until they explained what it stood for....nothing other than Wetland Warriors....no "loyalty", or "symbolism" other than the small group of guys that carry the WW in their heart, for hunting. There is no gang-anything in these kids. So, for those of you jumping to conclusions, you've missed the 'X' by a LONG, LONG shot! I can only hope that any of you public forum bashers will be so lucky as to meet these kids. You will quickly find the error in your prejudgment of a picture of a great morning hunt. These kids are out in the field at 3:00am or earlier....hardly "gang-related" activity. Case Closed!
> 
> WW, keep posting pics, and please let me hunt with you guys again soon. You all BETTER still have my number!


I agree with you 3.5bbb, I know these guys and they dont mean anything bad by the hand sign. Its just stands for wetland worriors. Iv even noticed that they havnt posted up anymore pics because of the bashers uke: . Its just pathetic. Keep posting pics WW because I know you guys are still killing some birds. :beer:


----------



## duckp

Forgot about this thread.
Here's a pic from this morning.My lab and I went alone cause my buds didn't think the spot would work.Homemade Ghilly over us on a bare fenceline with dekes on both sides seemed to work just fine.  
Limit of drakes and geese in about 30 minutes once it got light enough to sort.
Ignore the Springer,he had nothing to do with it and was ticked about that and refused to move.His year starts saturday with the SoDak pheasant opener.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Awesome duckp! As a good friend once said, "solo hunts remind a man that he is, in fact, a man."


----------



## 3.5BBB

Duckslayer100 said:


> Awesome duckp! As a good friend once said, "solo hunts remind a man that he is, in fact, a man."


Well said. I may use that line.


----------



## Browning Guy

3.5BBB You are the man :beer: !!! Hey don't forget oct 22nd we will be up lets shoot some birds :sniper: , our uncle we hunt with has some fields already posted and is seeing a good number of birds!!! ALSO NICE SOLO HUNT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TIME IN SODAK!!!! :beer: :thumb:


----------



## 3.5BBB

Browning Guy said:


> 3.5BBB You are the man :beer: !!! Hey don't forget oct 22nd we will be up lets shoot some birds :sniper: , our uncle we hunt with has some fields already posted and is seeing a good number of birds!!! ALSO NICE SOLO HUNT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TIME IN SODAK!!!! :beer: :thumb:


You're on, Browning Guy! All you have to do is call when you hit NoDak soil, and I'll find you! I'm calling landowners this weekend to have them keep an eye our for me. I believe the boys are going this weekend to scout as well, purely to see what kind of numbers are around.  :thumb:


----------



## Goon

templey_41 said:


> OH boy!
> 
> Some great pis some not so tasteful pics. okay just one not so tasteful, and you wonder why we are often under attack by antihunters? Case in point.
> 
> Last year I gave some kids a quick education in how one is to a be a respectful hunter. They learned real quick to follow the laws(ie shooting past legal light) and to respect the land and the landowner( *ie not whipping chittys in the field and not placing decoys on property that they didn't have permission to hunt?my uncles land*).
> 
> So Wetland Warriors, no more shocker signs. Tasteless and you look ridiculous. Take the picture that's fine but please don't post them. No one wants to see you flashing your shocker sign over your harvested birds. This does nothing for the sport and makes all of us hunters look bad. 2nd its okay to wear face paint, but please take it off before you leave the field, third please don't wear your blood splattered clothes in public. Again tasteless and makes us look like a bunch of barbarians. Not saying you did the last two but if someone doesn't tell you now you may think its cool the rest of your life.


You don't have a clue what your talking about, thanks for the lecture, pal!!! I think it's funny that you gleaned from one picture the life story of these guys? Really? Do you think these kids would be hunting on posted land or whipping chitty's in a farmers field. Probably not their father taught them better than that. You're amazing genius. It's pompous jerks like you that give hunters a bad name. I personally know these kids and they are probably better hunters than you will ever dream of being. They polite and respectful and they are probably better than some of the people bad mouthing them on this forum. By the way learn how to spell I had to clean up like six of your misspelled words.


----------



## Goon

WingedShooter7 said:


> Wetland Warriors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you are all right, i'm the mistaken one. It is very important to be heart attack serious 110% of the time. Joking is not for hunting. And yes teamflightstoppers we find the serious poses funny.
> Everyone, don't worry we did take some pictures smiling too for those who can't handle anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great picture. Looks like a great way to start off the season!! Keep at it.
> 
> However,
> 
> Wetland Warriors, no one is saying that waterfowl hunting is supposed to be serious, no fun, straight frowning pictures. The picture with the Shocker makes you guys look like tools there is no other way around it. Regardless of the time and effort you put into the scouting, shooting abilities, decoy placement, when you get on an online forum and throw the Shocker symbol around and try to act like your some hardcore waterfowl hunting gang it isn't going to be received very well. Do you even know what the shocker means? I'm guessing you do, and if you do, what does it have to do with hunting at all? By no means am I saying your disrespectful, law breaking, or inconsiderate.
Click to expand...

So you're the arbiter of what is right and wrong as far as hunting pictures go? You're making a value judgement of people you've never meant before, relax take a breath save your lectures for one of your kids or hunting party members.


----------



## Goon

huntingtim08 said:


> First of all nice pics everyone
> 
> As for the wetland worriors deal "WOW" this is one of the main reasons I'm afraid of posting pics. If those guys want to go out there and hunt and do there own thing there own way let them do it. Looks like they had a successfull hunt and I give them a big thumbs up for that. And Im sure they atleat had a little fun. :wink:
> 
> Keep the pics coming
> Even though after people see this thread they probly wont want to post anymore :eyeroll:


Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Goon said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH boy!
> 
> Some great pis some not so tasteful pics. okay just one not so tasteful, and you wonder why we are often under attack by antihunters? Case in point.
> 
> Last year I gave some kids a quick education in how one is to a be a respectful hunter. They learned real quick to follow the laws(ie shooting past legal light) and to respect the land and the landowner( *ie not whipping chittys in the field and not placing decoys on property that they didn't have permission to hunt?my uncles land*).
> 
> So Wetland Warriors, no more shocker signs. Tasteless and you look ridiculous. Take the picture that's fine but please don't post them. No one wants to see you flashing your shocker sign over your harvested birds. This does nothing for the sport and makes all of us hunters look bad. 2nd its okay to wear face paint, but please take it off before you leave the field, third please don't wear your blood splattered clothes in public. Again tasteless and makes us look like a bunch of barbarians. Not saying you did the last two but if someone doesn't tell you now you may think its cool the rest of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue what your talking about, thanks for the lecture, pal!!! I think it's funny that you gleaned from one picture the life story of these guys? Really? Do you think these kids would be hunting on posted land or whipping chitty's in a farmers field. Probably not their father taught them better than that. You're amazing genius. It's pompous jerks like you that give hunters a bad name. I personally know these kids and they are probably better hunters than you will ever dream of being. They polite and respectful and they are probably better than some of the people bad mouthing them on this forum. By the way learn how to spell I had to clean up like six of your miss spelled words.
Click to expand...

Don't care either way in this educational pissing match over who can shoot more birds and what the proper protocol is for taking pictures. But it is funny that you misspelled the word, misspelled.....while ripping someone else for their lack of spelling skills. Just saying. I believe my middle school english teacher called that irony.

Maybe this topic would be better if people just stuck to posting pictures and stories. Instead of policing how others hunt/take pictures. It is a fun topic. Just saying.


----------



## templey_41

Goon said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue what your talking about, thanks for the lecture, pal!!! I think it's funny that you gleaned from one picture the life story of these guys? Really? Do you think these kids would be hunting on posted land or whipping chitty's in a farmers field. Probably not their father taught them better than that. You're amazing genius. It's pompous jerks like you that give hunters a bad name. I personally know these kids and they are probably better hunters than you will ever dream of being. They polite and respectful and they are probably better than some of the people bad mouthing them on this forum. By the way learn how to spell I had to clean up like six of your miss spelled words.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care either way in this educational pissing match over who can shoot more birds and what the proper protocol is for taking pictures. But it is funny that you misspelled the word, misspelled.....while ripping someone else for their lack of spelling skills. Just saying. I believe my middle school *english* teacher called that irony.
> 
> Maybe this topic would be better if people just stuck to posting pictures and stories. Instead of policing how others hunt/take pictures. It is a fun topic. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're still missing the point because you attack me for my correction of some Skippy that can't spell, then you turn around and can't spell "English", that's irony. The reason I usually don't post on this forum is that someone will post something that is a legitimate question then there are people that will lay into that person. Or you get the holier than thou people who lay into people because they like to hunt on water. Guess What I love hunting on water and it's the only way you will shoot divers.
> 
> If anything the forum needs better moderation. Lastly, I would put the Wetland Warriors against any of you that criticized them. They are good kids that enjoy hunting and I have hunted with many of them on regular basis.
Click to expand...

Hey thanxs Goon for cleanign up my speling, Man it sucjs whens a pearson cant spel rite dosent that jist tik a gye write oph.
I cant hellp tit that my dady is also my granpa. it's jsut nut fare i no, butt i makes the bezt of it and tri to keap upp.

i realeyes that they r most lickly the best hunters u hev ever sean, I nevere ounce sed they were doin those things in the field i just wented to tell my stery about trespaszers and I tink it's supr kool tht WW gut all of their frends to cucucucucucum (stutter sorry) on hear and daphend dem. I guss I shuldve just made a genralized blanket statement adn not pik on them I shuldve said fur awl those face paintin huntirs, pwease cleen up b4 goin inta publick. For this i an twuley sowwy. Pleese except my apaulogy!?


----------



## lesser

This is great. I like duckp out of everyone cause he can nail them where no one wants to even go. When it gets tough call him. The others are good too. Keep it coming this makes us look better. Do you wear face paint duck????? How is goon related to WW???? Who is the best hunter on here. We shot 100 hen mallards already because shooteminthelips said it was OK. We are rolling now. I usually ground swat everything because I am cross eyed and my dad said I would never be very good at anything. This is the first time I ever felt like I was accepted by people. Thanks guys


----------



## KEN W

Stories and Pics......that's the title.....no "more you did this," and "you did that."Keep it what it is.....shame to lock a nice thread because some can't keep it civil.


----------

